# The new(ish) CZ TS2



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I want one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got the Shadow 2 in DA/SA. The TS2 is SA only. The Shadow 2 sells for about $300 less. It has thee best DA/SA trigger of any gun that I own, PERIOD!! There's just nothing like it. It's no wonder that these guns are popular amongst competitive shooters. With the Shadow 2 you have the option of carrying it with the hammer down and safety off for double action or like a 1911 in condition one (hammer back and safety on). You do not have that option on the TS2. The Shadow 2 has an adjustable rear sight, the TS2 has a fixed rear sight. The Shadow 2 has an adjustable 3 position magazine release, the TS2 is fixed. The TS2 comes with a detachable flared magazine well. I changed the grips on mine to all brass. You can add the detachable flared magazine well to the Shadow 2 but you also have to change the grips to shorter ones that are specifically designed to work with the flared magazine well.

If you're really interested in one of these you should check them all out on CZ's web site. They have a wide range of the Shadow line of pistols retailing from $1359 to $3,659. They are all steel, pretty heavy and weigh about 3lbs. empty, close to 4lbs. fully loaded.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Fantastic looking! Impressive video.
*I had the chance to shoot a Shadow 2(DA/SA ) last fall and was amazed at the quality. (This new offer looks interesting) Now I am spoiled and really appreciate these gems. I am now on the hunt to get a new tactical shooter for myself. Several friends that shoot challenge are into them and now I know why they choose CZ for the job.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> Fantastic looking! Impressive video.
> *I had the chance to shoot a Shadow 2(DA/SA ) last fall and was amazed at the quality. (This new offer looks interesting) Now I am spoiled and really appreciate these gems. I am now on the hunt to get a new tactical shooter for myself. Several friends that shoot challenge are into them and now I know why they choose CZ for the job.


Because of their weight there's very little recoil from these pistols. Those brass grips added additional weight to mine. I took mine out into the desert and was hitting soda cans as if they were 55 gallon drums (good solid hits) at about 50 ft. away as fast as I could pull the trigger because of the short recovery time between shots. I can't say enough good things about these pistols. Right out of the box no failures to feed or eject. They run like a refined Swiss watch.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

desertman said:


> Because of their weight there's very little recoil from these pistols. Those brass grips added additional weight to mine. I took mine out into the desert and was hitting soda cans as if they were 55 gallon drums (good solid hits) at about 50 ft. away as fast as I could pull the trigger because of the short recovery time between shots. I can't say enough good things about these pistols. Right out of the box no failures to feed or eject. They run like a refined Swiss watch.


This sounds like all my friends comments. I seriously caught the bug when I was blessed with shooting the Shadow2. 
I have a chance at a couple of used ones but decided with to get a new one.
Really like the quality on the CZ's I have tested.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> This sounds like all my friends comments. I seriously caught the bug when I was blessed with shooting the Shadow2.
> I have a chance at a couple of used ones but decided with to get a new one.
> Really like the quality on the CZ's I have tested.


I started getting interested in the CZ platform when Jeff Cooper based the Bren 10 on that design. It was designed with input from Jeff Cooper by Dornaus & Dixon. It had Cooper's "Gunsite" logo on the frame.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My mostly stock G34 might have to suffice for the time being. For me it fills the same boots as a TS2 would, but not nearly in the same quality.
I shoot the 34 as well as I shoot any pistol I have ever shot. I may rent the TS2 and do a side by side comparison with the 34.
I can make a Glock trigger very good, my G19 trigger is outstanding. I cannot make the G34 weigh 64 oz. loaded even if I wanted to do so.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice looking firearm!!
It's refreshing to see a new full size pistol instead of just another ho-hum compact.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd love to have one too...now, how do I put it to the wife to justify the expense. She can be a really hard sell.


----------



## CMB (Dec 3, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> I'd love to have one too...now, how do I put it to the wife to justify the expense. She can be a really hard sell.


Yep, I feel ya.' Here in the people's republik of MD, we can only buy one handgun per month. My LGS "gets around" MD's 10 round mag-cap but they can't help with the one per month dictate. I'm after CZ's 91251 model that's Optics Ready from the factory.


----------

